# Would Work For Trucks Too



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Pretty sure it would...Trust the Brits !!!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C-Bxifv2Pk


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

That made me laugh...wife smiled, but didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Showed it to my wife....
My doctor says the swelling will go down in a few days...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is really funny....

BTW...that is the stuff that makes Youtube great. Wish there was more stuffl like this out there....


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Showed it to my wife....
> My doctor says the swelling will go down in a few days...


Nathan....sounds like ya triple tapped the actuator !!!!


----------

